
WebPurify Profanity Filter, Image Moderation, Video Moderation APIs - opusdie
http://www.webpurify.com/
======
chadlundgren
Demo page:

[http://www.webpurify.com/features/](http://www.webpurify.com/features/)

Well, it passes the "Scunthorpe" test for that word at least.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

Oddly, it flags "sex" as profanity while finding "rape" not profanity.
"sexual" is fine though. I found a false positive -- "cornhole" \-- which is a
sport most popular in the Midwest:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornhole](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornhole)

It also handles the "space in a swear word issue".

~~~
Nursie
Upper Dicker, Lower Dicker and Cocking all get through as well.

Titty Hill -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titty_Hill](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titty_Hill)
\- does unfortunately trigger the filter.

~~~
bhayden
Scrotum is marked as profane too, when I am not sure it should be.

------
webpurify
Hey Everyone,

I'm Jon (CTO) of WebPurify. I wanted to answer some of your questions.

1) There will be false positives and negatives with any profanity filter, we
just try our best to minimize these. Our filter's algorithm is based on
several years of feedback from our customers and you have the options of
adding words to your custom allow/reject lists.

2) Most of the alternative image and video moderation services use
crowdsourcing, which we have found to be generally inaccurate, not to mention
there are security issues.

We have dedicated teams.

3) Simultaneous connections means the number of open connections you can have
to our service at any one time. We chose this pricing model because it takes
far more processing time to filter 100,000 characters than it does to filter
10 characters.

So basically, the longer the text you filter, the fewer requests you can make
in a given period of time.

4) Our Video Moderation API will be publicly available in the next few months,
until then contact sales@webpurify.com if you would like to discuss a custom
project.

As always our Support Team (support@webpurify.com) is available to answer any
questions you may have.

Thanks!

~~~
bhayden
Do you really have people working 24x7 whose sole jobs are to look at images?
Is approved or denied within a few seconds, or are they checking in batches?
If I send 1000 images at once, how long would it take to hear back about all
of them?

~~~
webpurify
Our "standard criteria" team is staffed to operate 24/7 365 days a year.

We do our best to moderate every image within 5 minutes of submission. Today
our average time to moderate was 47 seconds.

During times of very high volume it is possible that we may exceed our 5
minute goal, but this is rare.

We can also do custom projects if your criteria is different than our
standard, or you require faster response times.

Feel free to get a free trial and give it try.

------
esilverberg2
Does anyone have experience with alternative services that provide this?
CrowdFlower used to offer image moderation
([http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/crowdflower-
rtfm-2-0/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/crowdflower-rtfm-2-0/)) but they
killed the product 18 months ago.

I realize you can build this with Mechanical Turk, etc, but am specifically
interested in ones that offer out-of-box nudity detection.

------
MichaelGG
Cool, I actually am on a project that needs exactly this. However, I find the
pricing for profanity confusing. Per simultaneous requests is a bit strange
and makes it hard to determine what we need. I think you should consider doing
it by total volume, with some sort of automatic rate limiting if you must.

------
dberlind
There doesn't seem to be any hint of information about an API for this. There
are links to API docs for the other two services offered by Webpurify. But not
this one.

~~~
dberlind
sorry, I meant for the video service.

